# Общий раздел > Чувства > Эмоции и чувства >  Дежавю

## Irina

_Если вы когда-нибудь испытывали это мимолетное, таинственное ощущение, когда что-то новое, что вы в первый раз видите, кажется вам знакомым, значит, вас был опыт переживания дежа вю. Это ощущение, как правило, длится недолго – всего от 10 до 30 секунд – однако 96% жителей Земли утверждают, что испытывали его хотя бы один раз._ 

*Испытывали вы такое чувство когда-нибудь? И что это? Есть хоть какое-то объяснение этому состоянию?*

----------


## Sanych

Бывало и не раз. По детству чаще. Сейчас редко.

----------


## Irina

У меня тоже бывало. В детстве -  часто, сейчас гораздо реже. Но я так и не понимаю почему это происходит.

----------


## Sanych

Мне кажется что я во сне такое видел.

----------


## Irina

У меня иногда такое чувство возникает в совершенно незнакомых местах и по отношению к совершенно незнакомым людям. Не знаю, врядли это мне как-то могло присниться.

----------


## Jemal

У меня тоже такое бывало. Редко, но метко) Прям сам удивляешься увиденному.

----------


## Asteriks

Было раньше часто. А сейчас что-то нет.

----------


## Irina

Может кто знает, как это чувство ученые объясняют?

----------


## HARON

Бывает... Но учёные по моему игнорируют эту проблемму. Чаще её затрагивают верующие и писатели-фантасты.

----------


## Irina

Впечатление от дежавю может быть таким сильным, что воспоминания о нём могут сохраниться на годы. Однако, как правило, человеку не удается восстановить в памяти никаких подробностей о тех событиях, о которых, как ему кажется, он помнил, когда испытывал дежавю.

Состояния дежавю сопровождается деперсонализацией: реальность становится расплывчатой и неясной. Пользуясь терминологией Фрейда, можно сказать, что наступает «дереализация» личности — как бы отрицание ею реальности. Бергсон определял дежавю как «воспоминание о настоящем»: он считал, что восприятие реальности в этот момент внезапно раздваивается и отчасти как бы переносится в прошлое.

Дежавю достаточно распространённое явление, исследования показывают, что до 97 % здоровых людей испытывали это состояние хотя бы однажды, а больные эпилепсией значительно чаще. Однако его не удаётся вызвать искусственно и каждый конкретный человек его испытывает редко. По этой причине научные исследования дежавю затруднены.

Причины явления точно не установлены, считается, что оно может быть вызвано взаимодействием процессов в областях мозга, отвечающих за память и восприятие. Существует гипотеза, что при возникновении дополнительных нейронных связей воспринимаемая информация может поступать в область памяти раньше, чем в аппарат первичного анализа. Поэтому мозг, сравнивая ситуацию, с её копией, уже поступившей в память, приходит к выводу, что это уже было.

В настоящее время разумным можно считать предположение, что эффект дежавю может быть вызван предварительной подсознательной обработкой информации, например, во сне. В тех случаях, когда человек встречает в реальности ситуацию, предварительно уже «обдуманную и проигранную подсознанием» во сне, и удачно смоделированную мозгом, достаточно близкую к реальному событию, и возникает дежавю. 
Такое объяснение хорошо подтверждается высокой частотой появления дежавю у совершенно здоровых людей. В то же время, психиатры классифицируют дежавю как психическое расстройство, если оно проявляется чрезмерно часто

----------


## multiarc

> _Если вы когда-нибудь испытывали это мимолетное, таинственное ощущение, когда что-то новое, что вы в первый раз видите, кажется вам знакомым, значит, вас был опыт переживания дежа вю. Это ощущение, как правило, длится недолго – всего от 10 до 30 секунд – однако 96% жителей Земли утверждают, что испытывали его хотя бы один раз._ 
> 
> *Испытывали вы такое чувство когда-нибудь? И что это? Есть хоть какое-то объяснение этому состоянию?*


Конечно испытывал =). Объяснение не очень просто, но в целом это сбой памяти. В книге о сновидениях написано много чего ещё интересного =). Очень советую для общего развития. [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

> Конечно испытывал =). Объяснение не очень просто, но в целом это сбой памяти. В книге о сновидениях написано много чего ещё интересного =). Очень советую для общего развития. [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Дежа-вю и сновидения не имеют ничего общего и, multiarc, хорош уже пиарить тему про сны, а то у тебя на все один ответ.
А это чувство было тоже и длилось оно гораздо дольше, чем 30 сек. Это было очень интересно, но думаю вполне объяснимо.

----------


## multiarc

> Дежа-вю и сновидения не имеют ничего общего и, multiarc, хорош уже пиарить тему про сны, а то у тебя на все один ответ.
> А это чувство было тоже и длилось оно гораздо дольше, чем 30 сек. Это было очень интересно, но думаю вполне объяснимо.


Не воспринимаете меня, читайте предыдущий пост *Irina*. А ежели не читали книгу и не знаете, спорить не о чем.

----------


## Banderlogen

> Дежа-вю и сновидения не имеют ничего общего


Множество гипотез связывают его со сновидениями.
Хотя если поверить тому, что кто-то там провел исследование, показавшее, что страдающие эпилепсией люди испытывают это состояние гораздо чаще, то мне больше нравится другая гипотеза. Она заключается в том, что информация из внешнего мира по какой-то там причине поступает сперва в память, а только после этого в т.н. "область анализа". Получается, что человек сравнивает поступившую инфу с той, которая уже имеется в памяти и опа-на, дежавю.
Но здесь нельзя с уверенностью говорить ни о чем. Гипотезы-гипотезы-гипотезы. Тысячи их.




> Не воспринимаете меня, читайте предыдущий пост Irina. А ежели не читали книгу и не знаете, спорить не о чем.


Так же можно и не воспринимать его. А та книга не является единственным источником знаний, достоверным и незаменимым.
Таким макаром можно начитаться трудов Юма и перестать спорить с плодами своей фантазии.

----------


## multiarc

> Хотя если поверить тому, что кто-то там провел исследование, показавшее, что страдающие эпилепсией люди испытывают это состояние гораздо чаще


Это ли не доказывает как раз гипотезу о памяти, восприятии и сновидениях? На счёт литературы: в книге достаточно ссылок на литературу и результаты исследований. Думаю её можно считать очень хорошим источником на то время когда она была написана. И вы тоже будете спорить, да Вы правы на счёт не единственности источника. Что Вам мешает предоставить Нам больше информации, а не голословно заявлять о несущественности книги. Если у Вас создаётся впечатление, что это какая-то реклама книги. То это у Вас создаётся такое впечатление. Я не собираюсь и не собирался её рекламировать. Я просто предложил её. Вы почитайте, там не так многобукаф... =\. Или не судьба?

----------


## Banderlogen

> Это ли не доказывает как раз гипотезу о памяти, восприятии и сновидениях?


Хз. Я бы сказал, что это скорее "доказывает" описанную мной гипотезу, но не имею понятия о том, имеет ли отношение эпилепсия к возникновению дополнительных нейронных связей.
Хотел сказать только, что все гипотезы, если они таковыми на данный момент являются, имеют право на существование.



> Что Вам мешает предоставить Нам больше информации, а не голословно заявлять о несущественности книги.


Что вам позволяет голословно заявлять, что я говорил о несущественности книги? Я лишь хотел сказать о том, что не обязательно прочитать эту книгу, чтобы говорить о дежавю. Хотя я тоже виноват, что меня не так поняли, недостаточно понятно выразился.



> Если у Вас создаётся впечатление, что это какая-то реклама книги. То это у Вас создаётся такое впечатление. Я не собираюсь и не собирался её рекламировать. Я просто предложил её.


Если у вас создается впечатление, что у меня создается впечатление о том, что вы рекламируете эту книгу, то это неправильное впечатление.



> Вы почитайте, там не так многобукаф... =\. Или не судьба?


Может быть позже найду и прочитаю, раз уж не многабукаф.

----------

